# 10 x 16 Goat Shed/Chicken Coop



## MsLadyChickens (Mar 20, 2012)

Well it is official...the goat shed/coop is being built!

It is 16' long by 10' wide. 8' peek in the middle with rafters for storage. The chicken area will be divided, including their chicken feed, so the goats won't be able to munch away on the chicken's food. 

We will be painting it the Americana red barn with white trim colors  

Picking up our two Nigerian dwarf does in the beginning of April! So excited! I will post pictures once I am allowed  

Any advice on how high to put the feeder for Nigerian dwarfs? Has anyone put down cheap linoleum tiles to make cleaning the shed easier? We did for our chicken coop and I think I will do the same for the goat shed. 

I think I've got all the supplies needed on my check list....


----------



## daisychick (Mar 20, 2012)

Exciting that you are getting a goat shed/chicken coop and of course even more exciting to get new goats!       Post pics when you can, everyone loves pictures of new goats.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats on getting goats!  We just started milking one of our Nigerians for the first time a few weeks ago!  It tastes amazing!

I don't see why linoleum wouldn't work.  The only difference is chickens don't pee!  If you have a wood floor is seems like the linoleum would help protect it.  Maybe if you did the sheets instead of the tiles?  Just seems like less seams would be better?  We have a dirt floor covered with concrete pavers.  It allows the floor to drain and dry quicker after cleaning but still allows me to scrub the floor (vs. a dirt floor).  But I am known to spend way too much money on my goats so not really sure that was the most practical route!

I found we had to play with the height and placement of the feeders. (Especially because we bought babies and they kept growing - not sure how old your girls are)  Just make sure it is easy to remove and clean them.  They will find a way to poop in them! lol  I also found it is better to only put a small amount of minerals out at a time and refill often because they will not eat them when they get wet.

Other ideas:

Our goats love having benches inside their house.  They prefer to sleep on them than the bedding.  I put a shelf above the bench and buckets below the bench for storage.

Be careful what type of hay feeder you use.  We lost one of our first kids because he got stuck in the hay feeder.  If you buy a pre-made one make sure the spaces between bars do not get smaller as they go down.  It is also better if you can put a top on it.


I love red barns!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

